# Croatia



## rawick (May 13, 2009)

Hello guys and girls,

we (a company of friends) plan to have a one week sailing vacation in the beginning of the summer 2011 in Croatia.
We are from Bulgaria and have never been to Croatia. Although last three years we had a lot of sailing in Greece, and we decided to try a new destination 

My questions are:

1. We want a relaxed itinerary with not much sailing per day (5-6 hours appx). a lot of places to visit and to stop, not only anchoring, mooring most of the time. It will be great if the itinerary is similar to Saronic gulf in Greeece. We have not decided the starting point, but it has to be the same as the end point - no ""one-way", preferrably accessable by plane/airport.

2. Can you recommend us a site for itineraries, i mean with explanations of POI, places to visit, marinas etc. It will be great if we are informed for the climate beforehead and specific characteristics (ex. Meltemi in Greece).

3. All other advices are welcome 

Thanks in advance!

Aleks


----------



## TejasSailer (Mar 21, 2004)

Aleks

Companies that charter and also offer flotillas show itineraries. Just try +croatia +flotilla in google.

A useful book is the "Adriatic Pilot" available from Imray.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

In the summer you will have not problems with too strong wind (over force7) and more probably you will have weak to medium winds. normally the wind rises in the afternoon and dies at night. Just perfect

The number of shelters is so high (between the Islands) that only a very bad sailor can have any problem.

I have been there on the last summer, first touring by car ant then by boat (2 weeks). There are so many Islands (+2000), so many nice places that you would take several years to explore half of it

I have charted with Ban-Tours and I have only good things to say about them.

As TejasSailer said charter companies provide you with information and itineraries, that you can follow, or not.

On the Ban Tours site they suggest some itineraries. the information that they will provide you of those itineraries is much bigger than the one they have on the net (PDF with photos and descriptions).

Here you have a basic view (the ones to the South ones are more interesting):

Routes

Ban-Tours yachting

Regards

Paulo


----------



## TejasSailer (Mar 21, 2004)

Alexs,

Here is a two-week itinerary that might meet your criteria that we followed in 2006 on a flotilla with a UK company that no longer operates in Croatia (transliteration spelling seems quite variable):

Tucepi -> Loviste -> Lumbarda -> Okukije -> Dubrovnik (ACI Marina, stayed here one day) -> Sipansa -> Polace -> Korcula -> Trpanj -> Sucuraj -> Tycepi


----------



## acunningham (Nov 25, 2010)

If time allows, I'd suggest spending at least a day in Kotor bay in Montenegro. It's absolutely spectacular!


----------



## rawick (May 13, 2009)

Thanks to all !

We will not join flotilla sailing, don't think it will be fun, though I admit, none of us have ever tried.

Yes, I have looked at all the itineraries of charter companies, i have found. There are thousands of them. This is why I am asking here, because, we know, their point of view often differs from ours 

I will look these to companies now.

If there are some other suggestions - more than welcome.

Aleks


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

I have posted about what you have asked. I have chosen the charter company for the boat and for the location, not by the itineraries.

I did not follow any of their itineraries. I have bought pilot books I have studied them at home and I made my own itinerary and it was not a fixed one (depending on the wind). There are so many beautiful places, nice historic towns and charming little island towns that you cannot enjoy 1/4 of them in 15 days. I have sailed a lot more than what is purposed on the itineraries.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

rawick said:


> We will not join flotilla sailing, don't think it will be fun, though I admit, none of us have ever tried.
> 
> Aleks


I have been in three flotillas, all in Turkey in the mid 80's

Flotilla sailing is great fun, especially of you are an area new to you.

You are not following the lead boat around like ducklings.

Every few days you get together for a party. On those days you get a chart briefing from the skipper and the hostess can tell us you where to shop, provision, eat, etc.. She can also arrange for amenities like car rentals. The fleet bosun is available for repairs. They also organized a race for the flotilla.

When you pull into a bay / marina you can visit with the crews of other boats from the flotilla who may be there as well.

My early flotilla sailing did a lot to boost my confidence and competence.


----------



## bareboatingtheworld (Sep 18, 2009)

Aleks,
I've been to Croatia with Italian friends 4 times over the last 8 years. These trips are summarized on my charter bareboat sailing blog.

Most recently we did a 1 week trip out of Kremik Marina near Primosten. From there, the Kornati and Telascica Marine National Parks are an easy 1 week sail. Better yet would be leaving from Split (or Trogir) and heading south to Korcula town passing the Islands of Brac, Hvar, and possibly Vis. There's a mix of anchorages and moorings with Korcula and Trogir being my favorite stops. Either starting point is easily accessible from the Split Airport.

My blog has a ton of detail for each of my 4 itineraries including trips logs, photos, and commented maps. Also, there are articles that summarize our insights of these areas into 4 categories: before departing, provisioning, living onboard, and sailing stuff.

The only thing I don't have detail on are moorings/marinas as we tend to focus on anchoring, but, every major town on the islands have a number of facilities.

Regarding conditions, we've never encountered the bora as it's called in Croatia during July or August. It's nothing like the meltemi I remember in the Sporades in Greece. But, there is always the possibility of severe thundershowers which we have encountered rendering some anchorages untenable.

Good luck with the planning and enjoy your bareboat charter.

Gaetano
Bareboating the World


----------



## maxivalt (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Alex
Route Split or Trogir(town near Split airport) - Dubrovnik visiting islands Brac, Hvar, Korcula, Mljet, Elaphite islands....will be the best solution (my opinion)
I'm croatian...so if you need any other information..you'r welcome


----------



## maxivalt (Jan 26, 2011)

Here is an example what you can visit in one week (I found it on adriatica.net pages and copy here....as i'm newbie on this forum I still can't publish links  

1st day

Boarding in Trogir from 11:30 am until 1 pm, with departure shortly after. We will stop in one of the Island of Ciovo coves to have our first swim in the crystal-clear waters of the Adriatic. The tour takes us further to the Makarska Riviera, renowned for its magnificent shingle beaches that stretch one after another like a string of pearls, interrupted only by an occasional rocky part. We will spend the night in Brela, Baska Voda or Makarska. For guests arriving late we have organised transfer - boarding in the evening hours.

2nd day

We will be sailing past the islands of Brac and Hvar towards the Peljesac peninsula, famous for its first-class red wines. After a swim break in one of the Peljesac coves, we will sail on to the village of Pomena on the Island of Mljet. A part of the island has been designated national park - two salt lakes (the bigger one having a small island in the middle, home to an erstwhile monastery), connected with the sea only by a small canal. All interested can visit the National Park (entrance fee, including a boat ride to the island with the monastery, is € 13, payment on the spot). We recommend going for a swim in one of the salt lakes, where water temperature is always 2 degrees higher than the surrounding sea.

3rd day

We leave Mljet Island and continue southwards. After a swim break in the Elaphites archipelago, we will dock in the port of Dubrovnik, around 4 pm (the Old Town is about half an hour on foot away, or a few minutes on the local bus, which stops in the vicinity and runs every 15 minutes. The price of ticket is 10 Kuna, and the last bus back is at 2 am). The rest of the day is at your disposal to explore this unique ancient city, resembling an open-air museum, and enjoy.

4th day

Dubrovnik has been aptly nicknamed "the Pearl of Adriatic", since in its heyday, during the Middle Ages, it went among the most significant cultural and economic centres on the Mediterranean. Today, its old historical core is introduced to the visitors as a unique open-air museum with many features of interest. You too will have the chance to explore Dubrovnik during our stay there. We will spend the night in the small village of Slano, a picturesque fishermen´s village lying in a deep cove north of Dubrovnik, used as a natural harbour since ancient times. Before we dock in Slano, we will sail along the Elaphiti archipelago, where we will take a swim break for refreshment. The alternative is spending the night in a fishermen´s village on the Island of Sipan.

5th day

We will sail north towards the Island of Korcula. The town of Korcula boasts one of the most beautiful historical cores in all of Dalmatia. Because of its fortress-like walls it is often called the "Little Dubrovnik". In ancient times, the island was called the "black island", for its thick and vast pine tree forests. We will spend the night here, in the birthplace of the famous seafarer and explorer, Marco Polo.

6th day

From Korcula we make way towards Hvar - an island known for its mild climate and vast fields of lavender. The port the of like-named island´s capital is located right underneath the fortress from which one can glimpse an astonishing view of the Pakleni archipelago, strewn across the sea in front of the town. Since it is possible that the little port will not be able to take us up, should it be too busy, the boat captain will decide on the spot whether we spend the night in Hvar or perhaps in one of the nearby coves.

7th day

We will sail past the Island of Brac and after a swim break on the Island of Solta we will say goodbye to Dalmatian islands and return to where we started, Trogir. Trogir is called the town-museum, because of the fact that the entire historical core is protected by UNESCO and has been listed as the World Heritage Site. Treat yourself to a unique experience, have an afternoon/evening stroll around its winding streets and admire the impressive walls, towers, churches, frescoes and ceilings, with an occasional snoop around an ancient courtyard.

8th day

Disembarkation after breakfast, around 9 am.


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

I would also recommend the sailing area south of Split (I doubt whether Dubrovnik is feasible within the one week schedule you plan, while limiting sailing time to about 6 hours daily). I quote from a message above: "Better yet would be leaving from Split (or Trogir) and heading south to Korcula town passing the Islands of Brac, Hvar, and possibly Vis. There's a mix of anchorages and moorings with Korcula and Trogir being my favorite stops", with which I fully agree. I add that the towns of Hvar and Korcula are a 'must'!


----------



## 2HTP (Dec 14, 2010)

*2nd vote for Ban Tours*

I know this is an old thread, but I found it earlier this year while looking for recommended charter companies in Croatia, and I want to echo PCP's recommendation.

We booked a Dufour 455 with Ban Tours out of Rogoznica and couldn't have been more pleased with the experience. They're a small but growing outfit with a fleet of 15 Dufours from 11-15m, and they own the boats. Our boat was impeccably maintained and the staff very friendly and helpful. The service felt very personal.

I would also add that Croatia is a fantastic destination for a 2-week charter, and that the islands, anchorages and marinas are plentiful enough that itineraries are best planned as the wind blows. We rarely knew where we would be more than a day or two in advance. Our route was much like Maxivalt's first suggestion, hopping from island to island sailing to and from Dubrovnik over two weeks. It was a memorable trip.


----------



## Christian Winkler (Jul 14, 2011)

*Don´t leave the country*



acunningham said:


> If time allows, I'd suggest spending at least a day in Kotor bay in Montenegro. It's absolutely spectacular!


Certainly this is correct, but you might loose two days undergoing official formalities at various port captains and customs offices.
Additionally, most charter companies in Croatia forbid leaving the country - the customs wouldn´t mind, but if you have bad luck (let´s say, for instance, a boat crash in a Montenegro-port) the insurance of the charter boat will not pay a single cent.
Anybody thinking about sailing in Montenegro should charter right there, in the last few years several companies have installed business there. Have a look at:
Home - Montenegro Charter


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

2HTP said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I found it earlier this year while looking for recommended charter companies in Croatia, and I want to echo PCP's recommendation.
> 
> We booked a Dufour 455 with Ban Tours out of Rogoznica and couldn't have been more pleased with the experience. They're a small but growing outfit with a fleet of 15 Dufours from 11-15m, and they own the boats. Our boat was impeccably maintained and the staff very friendly and helpful. The service felt very personal.
> 
> I would also add that Croatia is a fantastic destination for a 2-week charter, and that the islands, anchorages and marinas are plentiful enough that itineraries are best planned as the wind blows. We rarely knew where we would be more than a day or two in advance. Our route was much like Maxivalt's first suggestion, hopping from island to island sailing to and from Dubrovnik over two weeks. It was a memorable trip.


I have nothing to do with Ban yatchs, but after you, David had also charted there a Dufour 34e and said nice things about them.

Last year I have charted with Salona, I like the boats more, but I had some problems that they had tried to sort out, but problems anyway and I have to say that on the Ban tours they are just nicer with people.

I post this because I believe that in the same way bad things should be reported also the good things should be posted because they can be useful to others. I have just received information from the Ban tours that they have 6 new boats (2012) and that for a very small company is a lot of new boats.

Charting a boat that smells to new, and a brand new model, is for me different from chartering a 3 or 4 year old boat and the prices are not basically different but the availability is, so if you are interested in a new boat you have just to book soon.

They are going to be on the main European salons that are from October to January and they will sell all new boat charter contracts there.

New fleet will be consisted of: 
· 2 x Dufour 445 GL (2012) - Full batten main sail
· 1 x Dufour 445 GL (2012) - Roll main sail
· 1 x Dufour 375 GL (2012) - Full batten main sail
· 1 x Dufour 375 GL (2012) - Roll main sail
· 1 x Dufour 335 GL (2012) - Full batten main sail

regards

Paulo


----------



## Christian Winkler (Jul 14, 2011)

*After season is before season*

Hello PCP,

you´re right - the best offers will be gone at least by february, and now most companies have early booking discounts, so anyone having plans for Croatia next spring or summer shouldn´t wait too long. Best time to go there is May and June. Not crowded like in summer, no thunderstorms like in autumn, sunny and quiet small fishing ports on the islands...


----------

